# dicast modles?



## lemmiwinks (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok this may be somewhat lame but im looking for any sort of dicast or plastic modle of 84-88 300ZX(86' in particular). I have looked all over with absolutely no luck, so if you know of a web site or store that sells them , please let me know!(and yes i know they did once make a hotwheels one but thats lame...dont want that one)....anyways thank you for your time!


----------



## lemmiwinks (Mar 12, 2005)

*opps*

Ok it appears that have miss spelled models.....UHH, in 2 different places so yeah I dont know how to edit my posts yet but mabey you guys can just bare with me on the spelling error. Thats models not modles.....
( The only reason im saying this is because on some forums people just tear you appart if you miss spell something)....

THX


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

yeah... they make 'em... yeah... I know where to get one, what'll you give me for it?  Sending a PM, since I want to make sure I get one too.


----------

